# Cajun Express Smoker



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Cajun Express Smoker? Made by R&V Works, it runs on propane, has a chip tray, and has a water chamber which I am assuming provides moisture and sort of a pressure cooker speed to smoke cooking. Here is a link to cooking times. The Cajun Express Smoker site sows 3 models, and all are made in the USA. 

http://media.basspro.com/pdf/cajun_smoker.pdf


----------



## bc taster (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi Sarge   Did you ever find out any more info on the Cajun express smoker?  My brother and I a kind of interested in it.  We can't find much more than some advertising and a few YouTube videos  Everyone seems to know about their fryer but not the smoker. Do you know anything new?

Bill.


----------

